# sentimental journey



## anua (Sep 18, 2004)

i was off TPF for some time,cause ive had to leave warsaw and stay in my parents house for a week.Ive had so much spare time there, so i started to look at my old stuffs in my old room and i found a box with sketches i did when i was at school...i found more than 1000 of them! ( :shock: geez,i was diligent those days!!!)...it was like 6 or 7 years ago...but i've thought i'll show you some...i was crazy about sketching people - those are short sketches, like 5-10 minutes, most of them were made with a stick and ink...


















































i've just realised i havent drew anything for 7 years! ha ha


----------



## santino (Sep 18, 2004)

damn.... I'm deeply impressed. Great work, draw, draw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 18, 2004)

Damn anja, you are one talented puppy :!:


----------



## Corry (Sep 18, 2004)

Great talent there!  You should start again!  I stopped, and I've regreted it since.  I need to start too.


----------



## mygrain (Sep 19, 2004)

The first and the forth are absolutely remarkable. BRAVO!!  They look to be on newsprint and is a very good thing you dug them out and scanned them for preservation sake.


----------



## anua (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks!!! -))


----------



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, I'm stunned by the beauty of your art. Please post more, it's really inspiring.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 22, 2004)

like i told you earlier, it looks a bit like kathe kollwitz's work - very nice anja!


----------



## Lula (Sep 22, 2004)

I loved it Ana ! 
Those draws r very expressive i can deeply relate to them ... Did u use models for this or just came out of your mind???

Myself i like to photograph people more than anything ... kinda like u do with your drawings   

All i wanted to say is NICE WORK !!  8)


----------



## anua (Feb 9, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> I loved it Ana !
> Those draws r very expressive i can deeply relate to them ... Did u use models for this or just came out of your mind???
> 
> Myself i like to photograph people more than anything ... kinda like u do with your drawings
> ...





ouch! - i know im always late with answering, but this time it must be my record!(sorry sofia!- )
 - yah, i used models- - these are ' school sketches', so it had to be model_ 

oh, and Daniel, thanks for a nice comment-
heres the link if you still wanna see more-

http://photobucket.com/albums/v131/anjaw/inne/

thank you all! :hug::


----------



## Picksure (Feb 9, 2005)

Man, these are amazing. Anua, grab that stick and draw some more!

From someone who cant draw a straight line with a ruler... :hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## Alison (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow! Stunning artwork. I'm glad you replied so this thread got back up to the top or I would have missed it. I hope you start sketching again, you are very talented!


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2005)

Isn't she awesome???    :hail:   A real artist!   :heart: 

I miss seeing the wood photos, too, those are incredible!


----------



## anua (Feb 11, 2005)

Picksure, Alison and Terri - its such a great feeling to hear so many nice words-  thanks alot!-


----------



## Aga (Feb 12, 2005)

These are great Anua, I loooove the 4th one, but all of them are really great. Don't quit drawing!


----------



## iphoto (Feb 12, 2005)

Fantastic!!!! couldnt decide which is better

cheers...


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow These are great! Thank you so much for sharing! Its always neat when you go through things from your past and discover those things that mean a lot to us, but we just seem to have forgotten about! You should definitely get back to the drawing board (pun was definitely intended) 

Zach


----------



## Tammy (Feb 12, 2005)

fantastic - hope you've only taken a break and will soon do more - you're very talented.


----------



## anua (Feb 14, 2005)

:hug:: thank you!!!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 19, 2005)

Boy.... how could I miss this creative section......Anja....these are awesome!


----------



## errant_star (Feb 21, 2005)

those are really great ... you should definately rediscover the medium


----------

